
WeWork CEO, Adam Neumann, Stepping Down Under Pressure - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/24/business/dealbook/wework-ceo-adam-neumann.html
======
big_chungus
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062180)

~~~
dang
Yes. Comments moved thither.

------
hkmurakami
As has been widely reported though, he’ll still have the majority of the
votes. Which will be interesting as he can still fire the board with said
votes at a future date.

~~~
dang
According to the article at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21062180)
(the main thread on this), that's not the case.

~~~
hkmurakami
Yeah looks like this is a recent development. Seems like the governance issues
are largely resolved then.

------
jimmyvalmer
"How I Built This Episode WeWork: Miguel McKelvey" (Sep 3, 2018)

Host: Do you think all of this could just collapse one day?

McKelvey: You know it's a great question. One of the things we're holding onto
very tightly is the feeling that we're still figuring it out every day...
We'll have that learning curve forever which is what make it awesome.

I guess "awesome" is one way of putting it.

